# scrollbarer DIV-container?



## nytemare (9. Januar 2004)

Hi

Bei Dr.Web habe ich den Tip gesehen, wie man mittels overflow: auto einen scrollbaren <div>-container in eine Tabellenzelle (<td>) einbaut.

Frage: Geht sowas auch ohne Tabelle? habe bereits einiges ausprobiert (<td> durch <div> ersetzen, overflow auf "scroll" bzw. "auto" setzen), aber ohne Erfolg.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Danke im voraus


----------



## Fabian H (9. Januar 2004)

Der Div-Conteiner muss eine feste Größe haben.

Bsp:

```
<div style="width:200px;height:100px;overflow:auto;">
```


----------



## nytemare (12. Januar 2004)

Ach, 'ne HÖHE auch *an-den-kopf-lang*

man dankt


----------

